# Red eyes?



## gardenbug (Jan 16, 2009)

The white part of our golden retriever's eyes-F-age 9-has turned red. This has been going on since approx. spring. I have asked the vet about it more than once and he prescribed some eye drops that did not seem to help.
He also said it could be due to allergies & to give her allergy medicine-which we do, but that does not help the color of her eyes either. 
They are really red-bloody looking--really gross and we are concerned. Is this a normal thing for aging dogs? Has anyone came across this? She does not bother them and they do not water or have excess excretion. 
I would appreciate any advice on this matter-Thank you.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It is not normal. One thing I would be concerned about is uveitis, as one of the presenting symptoms can be red eyes.

It could of course be allergies, or a foreign object.

Has your vet seen her eyes lately? Other than allergies, what are his thoughts?

I would make an appointment with a veterinary opthamologist-not sure if you need a referral or not. I have been going to the same one for years, and just call and make an appointment if I think it is warranted-both my Pugs had issues requiring eye surgery.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I totally agree with Linda to take him to an opthamologist. That is not normal and if the vet isnt giving you the answers you want go to another vet. Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------

